# [MTNL] Weird wi-fi issue!



## vipul619 (Dec 26, 2013)

*[Solved] [MTNL] Weird wi-fi issue!*

I think this is the most suitable sub-forum for this problem.

I have a 1Mbps MTNL broadband connection with a Modem+Router.
The modem is a Binatone DM 856W (provided by MTNL), no firmware upgrades available!

Now I get download speeds upto 120-130KBps on my PC (connected via LAN), my laptop (via Wifi) and my phone, the Galaxy S2 I9100 (via Wifi again) and my sister's Galaxy S3.
I get smooth surfing speeds with normal loading pages on my PC & Lappy.

The problem is that surfing speed on my and my sister's phone is extremely slow. Be it the Facebook app, Tapatalk app, normal pages in the Stock Browser, Opera Mini, anything.
Everything is slow as a snail.
No background downloads, cloud backups or any network hogging resources run in the background.

The S3 is stock unrooted 4.1.2
My S2 is stock simply rooted 4.1.2  (stock kernel & recovery)

Does anyone have an idea as to what the problem might be?
Because it is really weird that download speeds are fine but surfing speeds suck so bad. 

Things I have tried

Formatted my phone, the S2
Resetted Modem
Changing channel from Auto to 11
Frequency from 20/40 to 20Ghz
Mode from bgn to ng
Connecting only one device at a time
Sitting just next to the router
Punch the router 

Any help is appreciated!
I'm really frustrated since no one at MTNL is able to understand my issue!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

Even i have same modem,i have no such issues.

here mine settings :

*i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a506/ASHISH650/Capture_zps4784bc9f.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2013)

are you using wifi password?if yes then turn it off & then see if problem remains.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2013)

Try changing DNS. On your wifi long tap. Tap Modify settings. Change DNS to 8.8.8.8

*i.minus.com/ibmhnXtrqbdrtg.png


----------



## vipul619 (Dec 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Even i have same modem,i have no such issues.
> here mine settings :
> *i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a506/ASHISH650/Capture_zps4784bc9f.jpg



Thanks! Mine were the same.



whitestar_999 said:


> are you using wifi password?if yes then turn it off & then see if problem remains.



I had tried that too, didn't help either.



Vyom said:


> Try changing DNS. On your wifi long tap. Tap Modify settings. Change DNS to 8.8.8.8
> 
> *i.minus.com/ibmhnXtrqbdrtg.png



But this, this is w00t!
I just did this and now all of a sudden everything's normal.
Smooth loads just like before. Now I feel stupid for spending 3 frustrated weeks!
Thank you so much!

Though I'd love to know the logic behind this solution, so that I can apply it in future.
I'm very weak when it comes to networking & it's terminology! Learning though


----------



## sksundram (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: [Solved] [MTNL] Weird wi-fi issue!*

8.8.8.8 is google's dns brother (8.8.4.4 also works as an alternative). It seems that your isp probably doesn’t have the fastest DNS servers, and that can slow down your browsing, since your browser needs to look up the IP address of every web site you try to view. If privacy is not an issue you could also try OpenDNS as google could use your data to track your browsing habits.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 27, 2013)

same dns servers were working fine on desktop & laptop as @op mentioned smooth surfing so i am guessing android is much more sensitive to slow dns servers than pc.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: [Solved] [MTNL] Weird wi-fi issue!*



sksundram said:


> 8.8.8.8 is google's dns brother (8.8.4.4 also works as an alternative). It seems that your isp probably doesn’t have the fastest DNS servers, and that can slow down your browsing, since your browser needs to look up the IP address of every web site you try to view. If privacy is not an issue you could also try OpenDNS as google could use your data to track your browsing habits.



THIS.
Nice to know this solved vipul619 as of now.
Setting this Google DNS solves the problem of PPP widget not working on my Nexus 7 (to connect 3G dongle), and this same technique solved your problem of slow surfing. This is one hell of a good tweak!


----------



## vipul619 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: [Solved] [MTNL] Weird wi-fi issue!*



sksundram said:


> 8.8.8.8 is google's dns brother (8.8.4.4 also works as an alternative). It seems that your isp probably doesn’t have the fastest DNS servers, and that can slow down your browsing, since your browser needs to look up the IP address of every web site you try to view. If privacy is not an issue you could also try OpenDNS as google could use your data to track your browsing habits.



Will try OpenDNS in future, if this arises again, hope not though. 



whitestar_999 said:


> same dns servers were working fine on desktop & laptop as @op mentioned smooth surfing so i am guessing android is much more sensitive to slow dns servers than pc.



I guess so. Though it used to work fine before, or maybe MTNL DNS have slowed down.
At this point if someone is willing to explain what is DNS, that'd be great too! 



Vyom said:


> THIS.
> Nice to know this solved vipul619 as of now.
> Setting this Google DNS solves the problem of PPP widget not working on my Nexus 7 (to connect 3G dongle), and this same technique solved your problem of slow surfing. This is one hell of a good tweak!



Yeah! I had tried everything from resetting to formatting, and all along I just needed to switch DNS id..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 28, 2013)

basically machines/computers don't understand names but only numbers so any website name is for human convenience but its real address is in numbers(ip address like 123.x.x.x) & DNS server translate the name of site to numbers so that browser/pc/system can connect to that site.


----------



## KJ1010 (Apr 19, 2014)

thanks for this thread Vipul. I was having the same problem and was frustuated. And thanks Vyom for the solution.

- - - Updated - - -



sksundram said:


> 8.8.8.8 is google's dns brother (8.8.4.4 also works as an alternative). It seems that your isp probably doesn’t have the fastest DNS servers, and that can slow down your browsing, since your browser needs to look up the IP address of every web site you try to view. If privacy is not an issue you could also try OpenDNS as google could use your data to track your browsing habits.


But I have a question. I had this same problem. And I had a temporary solution. The solution was that I downloaded a software called "Connectify" to my pc and created wireless hotspot. I connected my mobile with that hotspot and the browsing speed was fine. Now the PC was using my MTNL broadband Internet and my Mobile using the same internet but INDIRECTLY through my PC. This solved the problem but it required my pc to be open at all times. My question is that why was my surfing normal when connected indirectly and slow when directly??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2014)

KJ1010 said:


> But I have a question. I had this same problem. And I had a temporary solution. The solution was that I downloaded a software called "Connectify" to my pc and created wireless hotspot. I connected my mobile with that hotspot and the browsing speed was fine. Now the PC was using my MTNL broadband Internet and my Mobile using the same internet but INDIRECTLY through my PC. This solved the problem but it required my pc to be open at all times. My question is that why was my surfing normal when connected indirectly and *slow when directly?*?



What connection do you use for mobile to connect _directly_?


----------

